# How many pounds of honey are there in a 5 gallon bucket?



## yantabulla (Jan 9, 2011)

If you can do the conversion yourself, I can get 15 kilos of honey in a 10 litre bucket.


----------



## Geno (Apr 23, 2015)

12# per gallon. 5 X 12 = 60.


----------



## stavros (Feb 26, 2008)

OK, yantabulla's answer after the conversion is 12.5 pounds of honey per gallon, and Genos's is 12 pounds of honey per gallon. Close enough. Stavros


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

Depends on how full it is.


----------



## Riverderwent (May 23, 2013)

odfrank said:


> Depends on how full it is.


You thought about it, but you said it anyway. It's hard not to respect that.


----------



## challenger (May 27, 2009)

It depends. Is it Chinese honey? Is it a full bucket? I'm pretty sure it should be 12 pounds per gallon


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>Depends on how full it is.

 Yes it does.


----------



## Daniel Y (Sep 12, 2011)

60 lbs of honey in 5 gallons. 5 gallons is 5 gallons. weight can very depending on the honey itself. the rule sis honey weighs 12 lbs per gallon. and again a gallon is a gallon.


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

Having filled countless honey containers through the years I have learned the two variables in honey weight are temperature (warm honey expands) and moisture. In addition if the honey is too warm it can aerate if filled too rapidly and with too thin a stream, and that can be a problem as well. Depending on the variables it should run somewhere 11.5 and 12 lbs. per gallon. Most any 5 gallon bucket should have enough headspace to hold 60 lbs.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

Riverderwent said:


> You thought about it, but you said it anyway. It's hard not to respect that.



I have a buyer who wants each one weighed. If it is 59.5 pounds he will only pay for 59.5 lbs. The rest of my buyers just loaded them up and pay me for 60 lbs.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Those who think a "5 gallon bucket" is always 5 gallons are _doomed to disappointment_. 

From bucket manufacturer _Container Supply Company_ in CA ...


> *5 Gallon Round Plastic Pail Specifications
> *5 Gallon Pail Weight (Empty) = 882 grams +/- 20 grams
> [HIGHLIGHT]Brimful Capacity =5.44 Gallons [/HIGHLIGHT]+/- .1 gallon
> 
> http://www.containersupplycompany.com/images/5galpl.pdf


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

Rader Sidetrack said:


> Those who think a "5 gallon bucket" is always 5 gallons are _doomed to disappointment_.
> 
> From bucket manufacturer _Container Supply Company_ in CA ...


If you think that's crazy you wouldn't believe the variation in capacities of 55 gallon drums.


----------

